# The future looks bright for live steam..



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

Saturday was our monthly meeting at a members house,letting my over 20 year old americanized lady anne run.There was that 6 year old boy ,when he noticed the steamer his eyes turned into shiny glace ,i showed him how to work the rcs control and let him run the loco :he was hooked,he said i have a 100$ saved at home ,had to tell him it needs a little bit more money and some more to ge it running,his dad asked me quite a few questions and the promised his son to look into that!
Happy Kid! Bright future in the steam szene,a new member!
Manfred


----------



## greghile (Jun 10, 2008)

I agree! I posted this yesterday on another thread but I think it is more relevant here. So with apologies for the “double post”:

My family and I had the pleasure of visiting Staver Locomotive Saturday at an open house. As one person said in another post, it has to be seen in person to fully appreciate, and they were right — photographs alone just cannot do the facility justice.

A couple observations:

There were a number of visitors from the other event across the street who were totally unaware of the news about Garden Railways and Marc, who were in the dark about Cordless Renovations and other vendors closing their doors, who had yet to take a position in the ongoing debate between track power versus dead rail, or lamented the lack of NMRA LS standards, or who even knew what large scale live steam railroads were for that matter. But they all appeared to be pretty fascinated by what they saw.

Perhaps no more so than my son-in-law, Aaron, who took excellent video of one of the trains operating, and started designing a layout as we stood there. He had never seen a LS layout before but he was enthralled by what he saw and is looking forward to NGRC 2019. (In the interests of full disclosure I do need to report that Silas, Aaron’s four-month old son and my grandson, was less impressed than his daddy, but we’ll work on him.)

Many, many thanks to Karl and Jenn for their gracious hospitality, and of course for all the incredibly hard work they, Joe, Larry, and the rest of the crew put in. 

All in all, it was quite uplifting for those of us who sometimes fret about the direction our hobby seems headed.


----------



## GaugeOneLines (Feb 23, 2008)

There were a number of visitors from the other event across the street who were totally unaware of the news about Garden Railways and Marc, 





Count me as one of those in the dark about Garden Railways and Marc. Marc and I have known each other since the late 80s, pray tell, what is the news?



David M-K
Ottawa Canada


----------



## rbednarik (Jan 2, 2008)

David,


I believe this will explain: Garden Railways and Marc


----------



## GaugeOneLines (Feb 23, 2008)

rbednarik said:


> David,
> 
> 
> I believe this will explain: Garden Railways and Marc





Thank you for filling me in Ryan. This is all a desperate move by Kalmbach to save their crumbling puplishing empire. As you know, until 6 years ago I owned the largest single newstand in North America and we carried 6500 titles of magazine and over 350 newspapers. The business is still doing well but has changed format and it carries 300 titles of magazine and just one newspaper (New York Sunday Times). That is the reality of the magazine and news business and I'm afraid we are also witnessing the long slow death of the hobby we all love. Sure, model railways and live steam will be around (just like magazines) for years and years to come, but we witnessed the golden years in the 70s, 80s and 90s. When's the last time anyone saw a TV and VCR repair shop? Our hobby is littered, very sadly, by the carcasses of failed companies and there will be many more in the years to come. We are in a niche hobby now, it will contract even more. I could go on and on but I'll leave you with this. In the mid 80s when Thomas the Tank Engine hit our TV screens, the pundits ****-a-doodle-dooed about how it would bring those kids flocking back to the model railway hobby. It's now 30 years later and those 6 to 10 year olds are now approaching 40..........do you see big numbers of 35-40 year olds in our hobby now? I thought not!
Of course you, mate, are the exception to the rule!
David M-K
Ottawa


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

Maybe we're getting out there a little over our ski tips. 


New York Times
_Thomas the Tank Engine’s Expanding World_








Thomas, right, with one of his new friends, Ashima, from India.CreditMattel


By Brooks Barnes
March 25, 2016

Thomas’s friends are finally getting a little more diverse.

With more than $1 billion in annual retail sales, Thomas the Tank Engine and his locomotive pals constitute one of the world’s largest preschool toy and television franchises. Created in 1946 by a British clergyman, Thomas has charmed generations of boys and girls — especially boys — by teaching gentle life lessons on the fictional island of Sodor......


Raul of Brazil









Yong Bao of China









Ashima of India









Carlos of Mexico


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

Strasburg Rail Road – A Full Steam Adventure
https://www.strasburgrailroad.com/blog/15-fun-facts-about-thomas-the-tank-engine/

15 Fun Facts About Thomas the Tank Engine
8/15/2017

Thomas and Percy are headed to Strasburg Rail Road in beautiful Lancaster County. While we’re busy prepping for this exciting event, we rounded up some fun facts to help you and your young ones become Thomas experts! Once you arrive at the Rail Road you’ll be ready to impress the Really Useful Engine in-person.


Thomas the Tank Engine started as the Railway Series, written by Reverend W. Awdry for his son Christopher. Awdry originally told the Railway stories to his son before bed until Christopher became persistent about providing more details and finally took to pen and paper. Awdry’s wife, Margaret, insisted he turn his tales into books, and thus the “RailWay Series” was born. The first book was entitled The Three Railway Engines.
Thomas was not a prominent character in the Railway Series until Awdry made a model of Thomas for Christopher.
The first three engines were named Edward, Gordon and Henry.
Awdry originally claimed the “NW” on the side of Thomas represented “No Where” but as the Railway Series developed it became the North Western Railway.
The first Thomas products were sold in 1957 and consisted of cardboard kits for children to put together. The engines included Thomas, Percy, Gordon and James.
In 1972, Awdry retired from writing children’s fiction. By that time he’d published 105 stories with Tramway Engines being his last. His son, Christopher, went on to create three more tales including Really Useful Engines.
In 1984 Thomas the Tank Engine & Friends made its broadcast debut in the UK. Former Beatles member, Ringo Starr, joined the series as a storyteller for 52 episodes. The show was an instant success with more than 8.5 million viewers.
Thomas the Tank Engine & Friends made its US debut on PBS (Public Broadcasting Service) in 1989.
Throughout the series, two more celebrities joined the cast as storytellers including Alec Baldwin and Pierce Brosnan.
The very first US based Day Out With Thomas event was held in Wisconsin in 1996. Families and aspiring engineers were able to ride a 15-ton replica of Thomas and enjoy train-themed activities. Strasburg Rail Road’s first Day Out With Thomas event was held in 1998.
Thomas’ iconic blue color is also the official color of the North Western Railway. Before Thomas was blue he was originally teal green with white lining.
Thomas’ driver’s name is Bob.
In the animated series, Thomas’ top speed is estimated to be between 30 and 40 miles per hour.
Thomas’ official website launched in 1996. If you’re looking for even more fun facts about Thomas and his Railway friends, you can check them out here: thomasandfriends.com.
In 2015, Thomas & Friends celebrated their 70th anniversary. The Three Railway Engines was published in May of 1945.


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

_22 Of The Funniest Things The Internet
Has Ever Done With Thomas the Tank Engine_

http://www.smosh.com/articles/24-funniest-things-internet-has-ever-done-thomas-tank-engine


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Chris,
One thing that you don't mention is that the original 1984 Britt Allcroft series and into 2009 were all using Gauge 1 models.
I guess one can understand the need to go to cgi after that, but maybe kids would be more into Gauge 1 if they hadn't! Probably not.
My four year old nephew visiting from the UK was really into Thomas, and I had to steam up every day to keep him happy - well, that's my story.
I really enjoy this hobby, and after I have gone, I will possibly not care if there are no younger people to carry it on.
Cheers,
David


----------



## GaugeOneLines (Feb 23, 2008)

David Leech said:


> Chris,
> One thing that you don't mention is that the original 1984 Britt Allcroft series and into 2009 were all using Gauge 1 models.
> I guess one can understand the need to go to cgi after that, but maybe kids would be more into Gauge 1 if they hadn't! Probably not.
> My four year old nephew visiting from the UK was really into Thomas, and I had to steam up every day to keep him happy - well, that's my story.
> ...



Did your nephew maintain his railway interest when he got older David? As regards Thomas TV and merchandising, Britt Allcroft and her husband were very savvy and the Rev Wilbert Awdrey was perhaps pretty naive. He relinquished his rights for a modest, even by mid-80s standards, amount of money which he gave to the Church of England Children's Society. Allcroft sold out for many millions to the Henson Organisation and it is now owned by Mattel and valued at over $1billion !!!
David M-K


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

GaugeOneLines said:


> Did your nephew maintain his railway interest when he got older David?
> David M-K


Well, they were only here last month, so I'll have to get back to you in about 30 years!!!
Cheers,
David


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

My youngest grandson loved trains until he found golf about age 11 or 12. He now shoots in the high 60's to low 70's and is studying golf course management in college. At least he is passionate about something and that is a good thing.
edit: I don't know where this photo came from, it just popped up. It is not me or my RR. Surprise, I think I've got it back!!


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

David Leech said:


> Chris,
> One thing that you don't mention is that the original 1984 Britt Allcroft series and into 2009 were all using Gauge 1 models.
> I guess one can understand the need to go to cgi after that, but maybe kids would be more into Gauge 1 if they hadn't! Probably not.
> My four year old nephew visiting from the UK was really into Thomas, and I had to steam up every day to keep him happy - well, that's my story.
> ...


There's no me in you or cgi need. The above are just samples of what anyone can find and read on the WWW. Whatever anyone knows from the above, the WWW or personal experience is invisible to me. 

I did find that there has been a tremendous amount of controversy associated with Thomas over the years. Conspiracy theories, meme's, seeing around corners, colors of different colors or a frown where there's a smile. Mysteries solved and unsolved. Really a little dizzying. Not to pass by a multitude of theories and evidences of Thomas' origins.

Me? Thomas was never a part of my childhood. I was purely Erector Sets, riding my bike and hanging out. In Denver, because of the mountains we didn't get TV until they had an antenna tall enough to get the signal above the mountains. Denver is known as the Mile High City and the mountains are higher than that.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Oh my this is so wrong!








Poor Carlos, that image is a poor stereotype, when there is a much better face to put on;


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

On the other hand, for a toy that is a pretty good representation of a Mexican locomotive.The head light should be in the center of the smoke box and they didn't use that type of buffers.
edit: Somebody must have hacked my account and replaced my logo with this photo. I guess I will have to try to change it back.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Winn, You small profile image:Thats a profile photo of another member. Ironton or something I think. Ive seen it before


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

The photo under "First Class" is mine but the large photo under my name is not mine. I looked at my profile and that photo shows there instead of the Zia & Columbine logo that I had. I seem to be a non person now and cannot edit my profile. That stupid photo is showing up on all my posts now. If I can't fix it I guess I'll just have to fade quietly into the night. It is not hard to see why so many of our friends have left MLS. I doubt it would do any good to contact the owners, they have never answered any of my questions.


----------



## Tim Hytrek (Jan 2, 2008)

My kids run live steam with me in my backyard. they are now 12 and 16


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

placitassteam said:


> The photo under "First Class" is mine but the large photo under my name is not mine. I looked at my profile and that photo shows there instead of the Zia & Columbine logo that I had. I seem to be a non person now and cannot edit my profile. That stupid photo is showing up on all my posts now. If I can't fix it I guess I'll just have to fade quietly into the night. It is not hard to see why so many of our friends have left MLS. I doubt it would do any good to contact the owners, they have never answered any of my questions.


It's pretty easy to fix - just edit your profile and give it a new picture.
On the second banner menu, hit "User CP" [Control Panel?] and then "Edit Signature".


----------



## big-ted (Sep 30, 2012)

I loved running my little Mamod between the ages of 10 and about 16. I admit I had a bit of a lull in interest, mainly because moving around for school didn't really lend itself to carrying such things with me. But at the age of 36 I've been well and truly drawn back in for the last couple of years now.


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

Bright,eeh? 
Have 400 +feet of track in the 4 sale part!
Not a single response?
Might be the same thing like wireless (wifi) which keeps the Birds from sitting on the wire!
Only its trackless now??i am clueless ,locos sell Track not at all???


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Manfred,
I couldn't even GIVE AWAY a similar amount of track for months, saying it would go for scrap if no takers. At the 11th hour someone came and took it, and then later told me he isn't going to use it after all.
The whole experience kind of left me wondering.


Larry


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

Lotsasteam, If thats code 332 you price is just too high. Most are now using code .250. I think you may get $1.00 to $1.25/ foot IF it's in good condition and 5ft sections. ( I still have lots of code 332 in use myself as do many others, just not bringing much money any more}


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

Might put the track roadside ,when its gone i ll call the insurance ,Hah??


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Judging by the amount of RCS Dual Use Tx's and Rx's I sell for new live steamers, the future for Live Steam is very bright indeed.


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Probably like many others, I really stocked up on Stainless track when Aristocraft was selling it so cheap. LiG


----------

